# Acrylic betta painting #2



## Sabina88 (Aug 24, 2013)

I felt like painting today, and I didn't want to do anything to complicated or anything. So I decided to do another betta painting experiment.
On this on I was inspired by a betta painting, but other the betta position and color shading, and a simaler plant thing I just kind of went with it. 
I do wish I went with a different color but I havnt bought any new paints and I didn't want a blue betta fish on a blue background (I only have 1 blue at the moment).
Anyways here it is: (so I just realized how blurry the photo is and the fact the the betta looks like it has words on it , ill take another better one soon)
Though I have decided I like the first version I made better then this one.


----------



## eatmice2010 (Jan 1, 2013)

Blurry but very good


----------



## Sabina88 (Aug 24, 2013)

I think I might have to go into a different room to take a better pic, but thank you


----------



## eatmice2010 (Jan 1, 2013)

Lol you are welcome


----------



## Sabina88 (Aug 24, 2013)

... I went to pic it up and brushed my hand over it.... The black in the eye isn't dry yet, now theres a black smudge lol


----------



## eatmice2010 (Jan 1, 2013)

Lol hate when that happens


----------



## Sabina88 (Aug 24, 2013)

luckily I was able to cover it up with pink


----------



## eatmice2010 (Jan 1, 2013)

That's good lol


----------

